# [ivman] half working (solved)

## Tanisete

Hi to all:

I was trying to get ivman to work in my system, and it half do it... it automount the cd's and dvd's, but it doesn't umount them... i don't know why. The output from ivman is this:

```

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_WXPVOL_ES

hal_interface.c:80 (hal_device_added) Changed: /dev/hdc

libhal.c 840 : Error sending msg: No property storage.drive_type on device withid /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_WXPVOL_ES

manager.c:232 (ivm_media_changed) Forcing media type

manager.c:186 (ivm_cdrom_policy) In cdrom_policy

manager.c:205 (ivm_cdrom_policy) Device: /dev/hdc

manager.c:213 (ivm_cdrom_policy) Its data

IvmConfigActions.c:214 (get_actions) Nodeset is null

manager.c:150 (ivm_device_mount) Mounting /dev/hdc

manager.c:159 (ivm_device_mount) Mapped to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

mount: dispositivo de bloques /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 está protegido contra escritura; se monta como sólo lectura

hal_interface.c:168 (hal_property_modified) Mounted: OL_ES"   "/mnt/dvd"

manager.c:290 (ivm_unlock_device) Unlocking tray of /dev/hdc

manager.c:301 (ivm_unlock_device) /dev/hdc unlocked

manager.c:112 (ivm_check_dvd) Checking for DVD in '/dev/hdc' mounted on '/mnt/dvd'

hal_interface.c:235 (hal_device_condition) Event Recieved  but no action taken

 Name: VolumeMount/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_WXPVOL_ES

hal_interface.c:187 (hal_property_modified) Devices table has 1 entries

hal_interface.c:261 (print_device)      "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_WXPV

```

It also creates an entry in my fstab every time I start it...

Do i have something wrong in my fstab?

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/dvd        auto            noauto,user,unhide        0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/grabadora  auto            noauto,user0 0

```

Thanks a lot for the help!!Last edited by Tanisete on Wed Nov 16, 2005 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tanisete

No one got ivman right working?

I disabled fstab-sync in hal and now it doesn't create an entry...

But, it still doesn't umount the cdroms.. no eject message or something I think...

----------

## jounihat

Bump. I can eject movie dvds only by commanding "eject" as root.

----------

## jabberu

I have a similar problem. I can mount and unmount cd's and dvd's just fine... except for I use a program like say mplayer to access and play the dvd.. then I can only unmount via "eject" as root.

Would love to see this resolved, since it's just one of those things..

----------

## Epyon

add this line to /usr/share/hal/90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi

```
<merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.users" type="bool">true</merge>
```

then you'll be able to unmount the devices as a normal user.

----------

## jabberu

I have no problem mounting and unmounting with user except for in the case of playing a dvd with say mplayer dvd://1

After that it's only root that can eject. If I haven't played the dvd there's no issue ejecting it with the push of a button.

----------

## FiNeX

 *jabberu wrote:*   

> I have no problem mounting and unmounting with user except for in the case of playing a dvd with say mplayer dvd://1
> 
> After that it's only root that can eject. If I haven't played the dvd there's no issue ejecting it with the push of a button.

 

I've the same problem  :Sad: 

----------

## jeff777

I'm having a similar (probably the same) issue ejecting cdroms/dvds.  It only seems to happen after watching an avi or dvd with mplayer.  Pushing the eject button on the drive does nothing and the eject command shows the following.

```
localhost jeff # eject /dev/cdrom -v

eject: device name is `/dev/cdrom'

eject: expanded name is `/dev/cdrom'

eject: `/dev/cdrom' is a link to `/dev/hdc'

eject: `/dev/hdc' is not mounted

eject: `/dev/hdc' is not a mount point

eject: `/dev/hdc' is a multipartition device

eject: trying to eject `/dev/hdc' using CD-ROM eject command

eject: CD-ROM eject command failed

eject: trying to eject `/dev/hdc' using SCSI commands

eject: SCSI eject failed

eject: trying to eject `/dev/hdc' using floppy eject command

eject: floppy eject command failed

eject: trying to eject `/dev/hdc' using tape offline command

eject: tape offline command failed

eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
```

If I run eject as root, the only difference is that the drive actually ejects.  It still gives the error message. 

This is frustrating.  I've found a few other threads about similar problems ejecting media, but I haven't found any solutions.  

Have any of you solved this yet?  I'd like to avoid having to write the root password on a postit note on my monitor so my girlfriend can use su to eject her yoga dvd.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Tanisete

I finally solved it building a CVS snapshot of HAL from a fluidportage ebuild.

Thanks to all!!

----------

